# Silva vs Bonnar gif's



## BlueLander (Apr 11, 2010)

EDIT: Probably should have named this UFC 153 gif's instead. Here's one of the finish in the Maia vs Story fight.. 













Couple of Gif's from Silva vs Bonnar:


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Silva makes a show out of things that arent show worthy. Bonnar didnt go American Psycho here, which I hoped he would, but Silva (like when he faught Forrest) made the fight everything you'd ask for. LHW is the playground outside of the office for Silva.


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

Poor Bonnar. I can't believe he almost got clowned as badly as Forrest did. 

Chael was mostly finished from the right knee.

Bonnar was finished from the left.

Vitor was nearly finished by Silva's big toe.

For his next trick Silva will finish GSP with his pinky finger.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

^GSP lands a groin shot and breaks his leg.


----------



## Evo (Feb 12, 2007)

About what I expected.

No idea why ANYONE thought Bonnar stood a chance in this fight. He's one of the most over rated fighters (judging by what I've read on these forums)Bonnar looked like he played the role of a moving punching bag though. At least Silva got a good workout in the process :thumbsup:


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Eh...Silva makes everyone look about the same level tbh :laugh: Apart from Sonnen of course. 

You either win a round then lose or you just lose....


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Evo said:


> About what I expected.
> 
> No idea why ANYONE thought Bonnar stood a chance in this fight. He's one of the most over rated fighters (judging by what I've read on these forums)Bonnar looked like he played the role of a moving punching bag though. At least Silva got a good workout in the process :thumbsup:


I felt he was going to go down as a warrior who took every shot and kept coming forward. I even predicted Bonnar stunning Silva at one point. Instead he tried to grapple, gave Silva confidence, and then got made a holy show of.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

thx for posting these i'd rep but I gotta spread.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

^Repped for ya

EDIT: Dont rep me back, rep Ape City


----------



## BlueLander (Apr 11, 2010)

There's enough Rep for both


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Evo said:


> About what I expected.
> 
> No idea why ANYONE thought Bonnar stood a chance in this fight. He's one of the most over rated fighters (judging by what I've read on these forums)Bonnar looked like he played the role of a moving punching bag though. At least Silva got a good workout in the process :thumbsup:


This is what I was thinking. The skill gap between the two is massive.


----------



## Toroian (Jan 3, 2009)

I was a little disappointed in the beatdown. I was hoping Bonnar would balls to wall brawling so we could so a full round or 2 of andersons skill before Bonnars faces gave in. :/ 
Great knee prob helped by the fact bonnar bounced of the cage i would he would of showed a little more survival instinct.


----------



## Westie (Aug 4, 2012)

The way Silva has stepped up to LHW and demolished both Griffin and Bonnar, along with the fact Vitor stepped up and gave Jones one of his toughest fights ever really makes me think that MW has wrongly been considered a weak division in the past.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

Westie said:


> The way Silva has stepped up to LHW and demolished both Griffin and Bonnar, along with the fact Vitor stepped up and gave Jones one of his toughest fights ever really makes me think that MW has wrongly been considered a weak division in the past.


This.

Vitor and Bonnar gave Bones some tough fights, Anderson decimated them both with ease.

IMO Anderson disposes of Bones, I just hope they both sign up for it!


----------



## Westie (Aug 4, 2012)

Yea mate, it's going to be all people are talking about until it either happens or Anderson retires.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

I think the whole "This Division" is weak is a bit weird.

Its hard to say what division is weak when they are not fighting one another.

So you can have a guy like Anderson Silva clown his whole division and all off the sudden that division is weak. But those same fighters that are getting clowned on could go up or down in weight and still compete at a high level.
Sucks for all those fighters since they are considered "weak" when the reality is their Title Holder is just miles ahead of EVERYONE.

Then you can have a Weight Class like LHW that was having the title change hands every other PPV so that division was considered "the most skilled". (Obviously now that JJ is holding the title things are a bit different. Iv already heard some people call the LHW division weak.)


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

Westie said:


> The way Silva has stepped up to LHW and demolished both Griffin and Bonnar, along with the fact Vitor stepped up and gave Jones one of his toughest fights ever really makes me think that MW has wrongly been considered a weak division in the past.


Or it could mean that if you are elite at your current weight class there is no reason to think you won't be so + or - a weight class.

Except for the jump from LHW to HW, most of the jumps are realistic for these guys. Very few guys don't cut a weight class already, so really it is no surprise.


----------



## mo25 (Feb 7, 2011)

Silva is Neo from the matrix materialized


----------



## rul3z (Jun 27, 2010)

Silva makes the impossible seem possible!
He makes what hollywood tv shows as SC-FI or Thriller, as true Fiction and true Thriller!

This man is crazy with what he does. I wonder what Bruce Lee would have said if he saw Silva


----------



## rul3z (Jun 27, 2010)

El Bresko said:


> This.
> 
> Vitor and Bonnar gave Bones some tough fights, Anderson decimated them both with ease.
> 
> IMO Anderson disposes of Bones, I just hope they both sign up for it!


Silva doesn't want to fight him so that he stays a champion in the eyes of lots of people. He knows if he goes out there, he will clown him and make him look like a little child!

I too now hope Silva signs the fight against JBJ.


----------



## Westie (Aug 4, 2012)

cdtcpl said:


> Or it could mean that if you are elite at your current weight class there is no reason to think you won't be so + or - a weight class.
> 
> Except for the jump from LHW to HW, most of the jumps are realistic for these guys. Very few guys don't cut a weight class already, so really it is no surprise.


I don't disagree mate, but there was a perception for a while at least that MW was weak and my point was that Silva pretty much destroyed that arguement with his last two fights at LHW.

Sideways made a good point I thought about divisions being called weak when there's a dominant Champion. It's a bit harsh on the other fighters in that division for sure.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Westie said:


> The way Silva has stepped up to LHW and demolished both Griffin and Bonnar, along with the fact Vitor stepped up and gave Jones one of his toughest fights ever really makes me think that MW has wrongly been considered a weak division in the past.


Agree with this. And I have even been guilty of overrating the LHW division. They have so many names that they tend to get a lot of credit.

Sonnen may give a lot of top 205er hard fights as well.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Damn, that neck crank must be one of the nastiest submissions ever.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

Hammerlock2.0 said:


> Damn, that neck crank must be one of the nastiest submissions ever.


Looks like a straight up modified RNC to me. Maia has the perfect position of elbow>chin, muscles flexing on each artery.


Maia has such an absolute mastery of what BJJ really is. He's not just doing the motions like most (even high level BJJ) guys. He just simply gets it. You'll NEVER see him hold onto a submission for more than a second or two unless he's definitely going to submit the guy, because he knows when it's perfect and when it isn't.


----------



## systemdnb (Dec 7, 2008)

I had to work and missed the fights last night. Did Maia milk Story's brain or what haha? Looked like blood rushing out of his mouth.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

khoveraki said:


> Looks like a straight up modified RNC to me. Maia has the perfect position of elbow>chin, muscles flexing on each artery.
> 
> 
> Maia has such an absolute mastery of what BJJ really is. He's not just doing the motions like most (even high level BJJ) guys. He just simply gets it. You'll NEVER see him hold onto a submission for more than a second or two unless he's definitely going to submit the guy, because he knows when it's perfect and when it isn't.


Whatever it was, he made Story menstruate through his nose with it. :thumb02:


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

systemdnb said:


> I had to work and missed the fights last night. Did Maia milk Story's brain or what haha? Looked like blood rushing out of his mouth.


I guess his nose got damaged from a punch, then due to the RNC the blood couldn't flow out of the head via the blood vessels in the neck so the pressure made it pump out of the damaged blood vessels in the nose.


----------

